# Lake Eufaula Catfishing



## FlounderMan

I'm going to be staying on the Alabama side across from Pataula Creek. Never fished here and I'm wanting to target blues and flatheads. Does this part of lake Eufaula have good fishing?

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## CatCrusher

I know this lake like the back of my hand for catfishing. Don't waste your time on Flatheads, they're not there. Blues and channels galore. Give me a call at 2516059177 and I'll put you on the fish.


----------



## CatCrusher

I will say Cowikee and Cheneyhatchee are 2 of my favorites.


----------



## FlounderMan

Thank you for the info Catcrusher. :thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter

Flatheads are showing up in numbers on the lake very quickly. I have had several people send me photos of flatheads from the lake over 30lbs over the last few years. IT wont take long for the flatheads to become established if they have not allready.

OUTDOOR ALABAMA: "The catfish population is excellent. Channel catfish are still the most abundant catfish species, but blue catfish numbers are increasing, with some really big ones being caught both in the main reservoir and below the dam. Flathead catfish have been reported for several years below the dam, but recently several were caught from the main lake. The size and numbers restrictions for big blue and flatheard catfish throughout Alabama do not apply at Lake Eufaula since these species are not native to the Chattahoochee River. There are no harvest restrictions on any catfish species at Lake Eufaula. Anglers are strongly encouraged not to release any flathead catfish into Lake Eufaula alive."


----------



## CatHunter

If several have been caught on the main lake you can bet your pay check there are hundreds of thousands occupying the lake at this current date


----------



## CatCrusher

I'm not gonna argue this one. I guess my years and thousands of fish caught there don't mean anything.


----------



## CatHunter

CatCrusher said:


> I'm not gonna argue this one. I guess my years and thousands of fish caught there don't mean anything.


Of course they do.. Times change, flatheads can take over a lake in just a few years without notice.

If you asked me 5 years ago did I think flatheads were in some areas where they are today Id say no.. But today thanks in part to many floods later flatheads are showing up all over the south in places they were void of just in years past..

I know of at-least a dozen waters where flatheads were not there just 5 years ago and today contain a established population.. 

As a matter of fact I have a buddy that smashes flatheads north of Lake Eufaula on the Chattahoochee river, if they are there they have made their way into the lake...

I would say give it another try today and see what happens before completely dismissing it..

Ill dig a little deeper into this subject now that you have my attention on this Lake..


----------



## CatCrusher

Tried it earlier this summer for 3 days.i would love to see them in there, but i still have friends that live there and fish it every week and they've never caught one. Most of the pictures taken of flatheads over there end up coming from below the dam. Everybody always just says lake eufaula.


----------



## CatHunter

CatCrusher said:


> Tried it earlier this summer for 3 days.i would love to see them in there, but i still have friends that live there and fish it every week and they've never caught one. Most of the pictures taken of flatheads over there end up coming from below the dam. Everybody always just says lake eufaula.


I think some of the flatheads caught in the tail race ends up getting thrown into the lake..


----------



## CatHunter

Are there plenty of shad in the lake to feed a healthy population of blue cats?


----------



## CatCrusher

Loads of shad. And the blue cat population has been thick for years. Just as thick as channels for al least 20 yrs


----------



## CatHunter

CatCrusher said:


> Loads of shad. And the blue cat population has been thick for years. Just as thick as channels for al least 20 yrs


So chances of 80+ pound blues in the lake could be very real?


----------



## CatCrusher

Biggest I ever caught was in the 30's. The lake is overpopulated with catfish.


----------



## CatHunter

CatCrusher said:


> Biggest I ever caught was in the 30's. The lake is overpopulated with catfish.


It seems to be very popular with jugging


----------



## CatCrusher

Ken Freeman brought his tournament there 2 yrs in a row. Hasn't been back since. 20 lb blue won it the first year and one that was less the next.


----------



## CatHunter

CatCrusher said:


> Ken Freeman brought his tournament there 2 yrs in a row. Hasn't been back since. 20 lb blue won it the first year and one that was less the next.


Ouch...Thats some tough fishing


----------



## JoeyWelch

CatCrusher said:


> Ken Freeman brought his tournament there 2 yrs in a row. Hasn't been back since. 20 lb blue won it the first year and one that was less the next.


That's what happens when there are too many fish.


----------



## hjorgan

Cat-guys. Would love a "How To" post on finding cats on a big river like the Alabama. Let's say a 4 part article: Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter

creek mouths? Log jams? Flats? 

Help a helpless bro out.


----------



## JoeyWelch

hjorgan said:


> Cat-guys. Would love a "How To" post on finding cats on a big river like the Alabama. Let's say a 4 part article: Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter
> 
> creek mouths? Log jams? Flats?
> 
> Help a helpless bro out.


Right now with the water at 92deg., just find a hole 30' deep or even deeper that has wood close by and chances are your in the right spot. Should be plenty of bait on sight.


----------



## FlounderMan

Plan to set out a few bush hooks and put out some jugs with the kids. We always use a mix of cut bait and live bait. Seems to work well everywhere else we fish. Will do some R&R fishing if I get a chance. Will post report when we get back.


----------



## CatCrusher

You can catch all the bait you need right of the ramps. Old creek town is the best and Lakepoint is good also.


----------



## CatHunter

CatCrusher said:


> Ken Freeman brought his tournament there 2 yrs in a row. Hasn't been back since. 20 lb blue won it the first year and one that was less the next.


When did he host these events?


----------



## CatCrusher

2005 and 2006.


----------



## CatCrusher

He had chamber of commerce issues as well.


----------



## CatHunter

CatCrusher said:


> He had chamber of commerce issues as well.


More than likely I wont be holding another Tournament in Santa Rosa County because of how I got jerked around by the Santa Rose County Board Of tourism.


----------



## FlounderMan

Well the fishing wasn't all that great last week. The banks are good for bush hooks. Kids caught a pile of small bream. Caught some channels on R&R nothing to write home about. Can't say I have any intent on going back up there again.


----------



## CatHunter

This one came from Lake Eufaula


----------



## CatCrusher

Lake eufaula in oklahoma.


----------



## Donald811

CatCrusher said:


> You can catch all the bait you need right of the ramps. Old creek town is the best and Lakepoint is good also.


CatCrusher, you ever fish the flats below Rabbit Island?


----------



## CatHunter

Actually it was caught in Holt Reservoir Alabama


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> Actually it was caught in Holt Reservoir Alabama


So where did the lake eufaula come from?


----------



## CatHunter

CatCrusher said:


> So where did the lake eufaula come from?


Game and fish magazine


----------

